# sysadmin drink recipes



## fronclynne (Mar 30, 2010)

I based this one on an obsolete cocktail called the bocce ball (NB the linked recipe is stupidly wrong, anyway, but you get the idea):

2oz* gin**
2oz amaretto
half a glass of ice
2oz soda
remainder orange juice
1 lime wedge

put the ice, gin, & amaretto in a glass of about 14-16oz capacity, stare at it angrily, and add a bit more gin & amaretto (you can never have too much of these), carefully add the OJ & soda, squeeze the lime wedge in, and stir gently.  If you do it right the night will be nothing more than a giant black hole of amnesia.


#2:

Beer!

Open, in rapid succession, 4 to 12 beers and drink until it's the next day.


*I will not be using any of your Frenchyfied commie measurements.  You have a computer, do your own conversions.

**Feel free to use vodka, I hate the stuff, but y'all can [redacted: profane & physically impossible].


----------



## jgh@ (Mar 30, 2010)

1 glass
a good scotch or whiskey

Pour. No ice should touch the glass.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2010)

Flatliner: Use shot glasses. One part tequila, one part sambuca. Few drops of Tabasco on top.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 30, 2010)

Vodka with Red Bull


----------



## anomie (Mar 30, 2010)

Depending on mood:

French martini

 Mix three parts vodka with one part Chambord Liqueur. 
 Shake with ice and pour into martini glass.

Ghetto Hummer

 Mix four ounces of [soda_in_fridge] with one shot each of [booze_1], [booze_2], and [booze_3] available in cabinet. Surprise yourself. 
 Pour into the last clean (or not) plastic cup you can locate.

---

edit: Nice thread tags, BTW.


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 30, 2010)

Stolen from an old National Lampoon (circa 1989):

Phillips Screwdriver

One part vodka
Three parts orange juice
One part Phillips Milk of Magnesia


----------



## dh (Mar 30, 2010)

1. One glass of plain water
(that's it)


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2010)

Still one of my favorites, an old fashioned Cuba Libre 

Tall glass, few ice cubes, white rum, coke and a slice of lime (not lemon).


----------



## gnemmi (Mar 30, 2010)

Pepsi + 4mg of alprazolam.

go easy on the pepsi though ...


----------



## respite (Mar 31, 2010)

jgh said:
			
		

> 1 glass
> a good scotch or whiskey
> 
> Pour. No ice should touch the glass.



You Sir, are doing it correctly. Current favorites are johnny drum private stock, and henry mckenna single barrel.


----------



## lme@ (Mar 31, 2010)

Coffee!


----------



## Myron (Mar 31, 2010)

whiskey + cough syrup += feels like heaven :f


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 31, 2010)

a) coffee, lots of it
b) blood Mary (vodka + tomato juice....)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 31, 2010)

I hope you mean Bloody Mary there ..


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 31, 2010)

dam, thanks for correcting me....
I've just drunk some 7 beers.... so my spelling isn't pretty good


----------



## hermes (Mar 31, 2010)

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Bartending/Cocktails/Pan_Galactic_Gargle_Blaster


----------



## Business_Woman (Mar 31, 2010)

Gin and tonic


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 31, 2010)

Myron said:
			
		

> whiskey + cough syrup += feels like heaven :f



That is truly diseased.  I've heard tell that children's cough syrup is better than the regular old adult stuff, mostly because parents tend to insist that their kids actually stop whining.


----------



## Nirbo (Mar 31, 2010)

Myself and my two sisters do laugh hysterically at that one children's cough syrup commercial with the big bold letters on the bottoms, "DO NOT USE TO MAKE CHILD DROWSY." There are some TERRIBLE parents out there.

I'd have to say my drink would be the Black Russian

```
1 part vodka
1 part kahlua/coffee liqueur
```

With or without ice, or you can add two-four parts more of half and half cream (10%) to make a white Russian or varying potency.


----------



## tingo (Apr 1, 2010)

That Ghetto Hummer recipe really made me laugh. :e
Thanks!


----------



## sossego (Apr 5, 2010)

Mule coffee:
2 oz. creme de cacao
2 oz. creme de menthe
2 oz. clear rum
2 oz half and half

Mix together.


Whiskey extra sour.

2 oz Jack Daniels
2 oz Gin
4 oz orange juice
1 oz grapefruit juice.
extra fine sugar.

Combine all liquids and pour over ice.
Sprinkle about a teaspoon or so of the sugar over the ice.


----------



## qsecofr (Apr 6, 2010)

something simple, that gets the job done, fast.

scotch. already toasted, though.

how bout gin & a sprig of fresh rosemary lightly crushed. shake a bit with ice & strain.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Apr 6, 2010)

```
$ cd /pub/
$ more beer
```


----------



## sixtydoses (Apr 6, 2010)

```
more gin; less vodka; spray dry-vermouth; cut lime; sipp; awesome
```

Cup
Ice
Bailey's Irish Cream


----------



## sossego (Apr 6, 2010)

Mate for one
Large container which holds 1 pt or more of liquid.
A bomba(bombilla).

1 cup erva mate, I use Canarias.
1 1/2 to 2 cups hot milk.
1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon nutmeg
1 to 2 bags tilo
8-10 packs sweetener or sugar to cut off the extra bitterness.

Put mate in cup
Break open the sweetener- unless you are using the sugar- and the tilo bags.
Place in with mate.
Add nutmeg.
If using sugar, add it.
Stir together.
Heat milk and add to the mate.
Stir and let it for a few minutes.

Ponha bomba na taÃ§a e diverte-se.

"Stick the straw in the cup and enjoy."




Coffee for one:

Make espresso.
Add hot goat's milk.
Add raw sugar.
Stir with cinnamon stick.
Enjoy.


----------



## gnemmi (Apr 8, 2010)

Mate "cocido" (with milk) with tilo tea and nutmeg?
Are you "Yorugua" or "GaÃºcho"?

Anyhow, that's a new one even for me, living in Buenos Aires and drinking mate and/or mate cocido on a daily basis !!


----------



## roddierod (Apr 8, 2010)

I'd have to go with Wild Turkey straight no chaser. If it hot out maybe a little ice.

But for a recipe, here's something I came up with once when you really need a kick, I call it 
Satan's Vengeance:
3 Shots of Wild Turkey
2 Shots of Bacardi 151 Rum
1/2 Shot of Everclear Grain Alcohol
Splash of Coke.
Stir
Drink.​


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 8, 2010)

roddierod said:
			
		

> I'd have to go with Wild Turkey straight no chaser. If it hot out maybe a little ice.
> 
> But for a recipe, here's something I came up with once when you really need a kick, I call it
> Satan's Vengeance:
> ...



Ah! a light, summer drink.  Make mine a double, barkeep.


----------



## sossego (Apr 8, 2010)

gnemmi said:
			
		

> Mate "cocido" (with milk) with tilo tea and nutmeg?
> Are you "Yorugua" or "GaÃºcho"?
> 
> Anyhow, that's a new one even for me, living in Buenos Aires and drinking mate and/or mate cocido on a daily basis !!




Brazilian+Paraguayan on my mother's side.
Picked up the habit from them. I like the taste but the bitterness was too much.
This way, I can enjoy the mate. I'm out of the good stuff so I have to settle for cruz de malta for now. 
The only time I have it near pure is when I have the occassional chimarrÃ£o and that' with a touch of honey and a touch of cream.
You don't want to overdo the nutmeg and tilo. It can ruin the taste.


----------



## lme@ (Apr 9, 2010)

Hot mate with milk or is it cold?


----------



## sossego (Apr 9, 2010)

hot milk.


----------



## lme@ (Apr 9, 2010)

Sounds scary, but I'll try it.


----------



## gnemmi (Apr 9, 2010)

It's awesome ... we call it "mate cocido" over here and usually have it at breakfast (just like you may have a cup of coffe or tea) or at 5 or 6 in the afternoon ....

There's two ways to do it though and they have different names:

"Mate de leche"
Just prepare a usual "Mate" but use boiled milk instead of hot water.

"Mate cocido"
Get "Mate" herb and use it as you usually use tea .. but instead of water, use boiling milk ...

Enjoy 

If you'd like cold drinks then there is "TererÃ©" .. which is your usual "Mate" but with really cold water and a lemon or orange juice (to taste) insted of hot water... peronally I don't like it that much as I'm use to drink regular "Mate" (hot water, no sugar) .. but as usual YMMV.


----------



## mk (Apr 9, 2010)

mint liqueur+vodka 1:1 + beer to cool it (feel yourselfs warned)


----------



## psycho (Apr 10, 2010)

JÃ¤gerbomb! : dropp a shot of JÃ¤germeister into a glass of Red Bull!
this is how it should look like: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JÃ¤gerbomb 
Believe me, it is a bomb


----------



## saxon3049 (Apr 11, 2010)

Well Tactical Nuclear Penguin is my beer of choice.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 23, 2010)

equityspace said:
			
		

> H20 for me thanks...I'm driving.



Please don't post here until you're parked then.


----------



## bluetick (Apr 27, 2010)

> Myself and my two sisters do laugh hysterically at that one children's cough syrup commercial with the big bold letters on the bottoms, "DO NOT USE TO MAKE CHILD DROWSY." There are some TERRIBLE parents out there.



I read an article about a babysitter who tried this. She kept giving another teaspoon every 30 min but the child would not go to sleep. It turns out that not all children react the same way, some children become hyper while others get sleepy.


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 4, 2010)

http://www.drinksmixer.com/drink6926.html

Yes indeed.  The name is even the right one.


----------



## carlton_draught (Jun 4, 2010)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Vodka with Red Bull


Tried that once and it made my face go unpleasantly tingly. I also don't recommend Pernod. It's unmitigated evil.

I prefer to drink water from as large a glass as possible, so I don't have to keep refilling it. Or Carlton Draught. If any of you have kids, you will know that the recipes for some of the cocktails listed here double as recipes for an extremely unpleasant next day.


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 4, 2010)

carlton_draught said:
			
		

> Tried that once and it made my face go unpleasantly tingly.



Err, you know that's the entire reason I drink.


(to make *your* face go unpleasantly tingly, I think (I've had a few, sorry))


To be honest, I have a pretty nauseating sensitivity to those mega-doses of B-vitamins, so I just avoid red bull and all its analogues.


----------



## carlton_draught (Jun 4, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> To be honest, I have a pretty nauseating sensitivity to those mega-doses of B-vitamins, so I just avoid red bull and all its analogues.


I thought it was the mega-doses of caffeine that were the issue. On a related note, I think that's why they call rum and coke "the fighting drink" - the caffeine makes people aggressive and the alcohol loosens the inhibitions. Suspect it would be worse with more caffeine, e.g. an "energy" drink.


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 4, 2010)

carlton_draught said:
			
		

> I thought it was the mega-doses of caffeine that were the issue. On a related note, I think that's why they call rum and coke "the fighting drink" - the caffeine makes people aggressive and the alcohol loosens the inhibitions. Suspect it would be worse with more caffeine, e.g. an "energy" drink.



Well, I learnt about the B-vitamin thing when Power-Ade changed their recipe to include massive amount of B-6 and B-12:  I got horribly sick after drinking some and happened to look at the "nutritional information".  And I suddenly realised the common thread in a good number of previous nausea incidents.

Though 14 shots of espresso in 5 minutes was a rather eye-opening exercise, as well.


----------



## carlton_draught (Jun 4, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Well, I learnt about the B-vitamin thing when Power-Ade changed their recipe to include massive amount of B-6 and B-12:  I got horribly sick after drinking some and happened to look at the "nutritional information".  And I suddenly realised the common thread in a good number of previous nausea incidents.


Interesting. Thanks for the heads up. Whenever I need a sports drink (e.g. competitive athletic endeavours) I make my own. Buy a bag of dextrose from the brewer's section of your supermarket (in water it becomes glucose) for all of $2/kg or so. Mix to taste with water (I think it's something like 6 tablespoons in 2 litres? I forget), add in a big pinch of lite salt (potassium chloride) and a small pinch of regular salt. Basically identical active ingredients to Powerade bar the B vitamins. Cost: 10-20c compared to 10-30 times that for Powerade. OTOH you forgo the Powerade experience (TM). And people think that you are doping because they see a bag of white powder, lol (you can always mix it at home though).



> Though 14 shots of espresso in 5 minutes was a rather eye-opening exercise, as well.


I'm surprised you still have a heart left.


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 5, 2010)

carlton_draught said:
			
		

> Whenever I need a sports drink (e.g. competitive athletic endeavours) I make my own. Buy a bag of dextrose from the brewer's section of your supermarket (in water it becomes glucose) for all of $2/kg or so. Mix to taste with water (I think it's something like 6 tablespoons in 2 litres? I forget), add in a big pinch of lite salt (potassium chloride) and a small pinch of regular salt. Basically identical active ingredients to Powerade bar the B vitamins. Cost: 10-20c compared to 10-30 times that for Powerade. OTOH you forgo the Powerade experience (TM). And people think that you are doping because they see a bag of white powder, lol (you can always mix it at home though).



Water, followed by beer, followed by V-8 or tomato juice if I need a sports drink*.  Otherwise I drink strictly water, coffee, gin, amaretto, orange juice, & beer (though not all at once).


*obviously I don't participate in the sorts of events that make you piss in a cup, cos I would be on suspension after one event for potentially fatal levels of alcohol and caffeine.


----------



## gore (Jun 17, 2010)

Drinks for Sys Admins...?

The BOFH special:

Grab a Monster BFC
Grab some strong, heavy, thick Coffee
Grab some Jolt Cola

Drink in order. (If you are one of the few Computer Geeks without a tolerance to Caffeine, that MIGHT kill you. But sitting in front of a monitor for years on end isn't doing your health any good anyway so drink slower lol).

For Alcohol -

I am incredibly picky... Cognac, some Brandy or Bourbon is OK (Given that Cognac is technically one of those from a certain area of France anyway) and once in a while, Beer. Such as Hacker-Pschorr. Hacker-Pschorr Weiz is my current favorite. German Beer in general, sometimes Canadian.


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 17, 2010)

7:00am to watch Korea take on the floppy handballers (I mean Argentina): two-fisting with coffee & miller high-life.  & wow what a wobbly feeling that is.


----------



## UNIXgod (Jul 17, 2010)

UNIX Driver(4):

lots of vodka
mixer with ice. grepping good time.


----------



## gore (Jul 17, 2010)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> UNIX Driver(4):
> 
> lots of vodka
> mixer with ice. grepping good time.



With the Avatar you have I'd figure you'd say "Six Pack!" and call it a day lol.


----------



## Crooksey (Jul 22, 2010)

If im coding or working on a computer the only alcoholic drink I will have is wine!

However when out, a favorite shot is liquid cocaine:

1 shot of black sambuca
1 shot of black aftershock
1 shot of black tequila

That shit is nasty.


----------



## gnemmi (Jul 30, 2010)

gore said:
			
		

> With the Avatar you have I'd figure you'd say "Six Pack!" and call it a day lol.



I got that one 
It gave me good laugh and really good memories ...
Thanks


----------



## gore (Jul 30, 2010)

Heh, "I know, it'll be OK, got another 6 pack in me..." lol.


----------



## chalbersma (Aug 1, 2010)

*Riot Punch*

2 parts Blue Powerade
1/2 part Sprite
1 part Everclear

Shake well and serve big.


----------



## Business_Woman (Aug 1, 2010)

haha, look at the tags for this thread.

Liver failure, lol:e


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 1, 2010)

gore said:
			
		

> Heh, "I know, it'll be OK, got another 6 pack in me..." lol.



I was a fan of the early pre-rollins era. Nice to find some people still remember what an indie band truly was. Now back to that unix driver(4)


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 2, 2010)

chalbersma said:
			
		

> 2 parts Blue Powerade
> 1/2 part Sprite
> 1 part Everclear
> 
> Shake well and serve big.



Egad.  Does it taste as sugary coming up as it does going down?


----------



## semi-ambivalent (Aug 27, 2010)

1.25 oz. lemon juice, from a lemon, not a bottle.
1.50 oz. Citronge
1.25 oz. Tesoro Platinum
Ice.

Or a Pisco sour, the liquid lobotomy.


----------

